# Applying for jobs in Australia from abroad



## enbeeTDOT

Hi,

I have been recently granted a subclass 476 visa, and I wish to relocate to Australia in the near future. However, my main concern is finding a job in my field of work. I am an electrical engineer specializing in electricity transmission and distribution, and it seems like the job prospects are good. 

What I wish to ask, is has anybody been offered a job before they moved to Australia, and what is the process to to apply for and obtain a job before moving? I have no problem in traveling to Australia for an interview, should it be required.

Thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## Wanderer

enbeeTDOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently granted a subclass 476 visa, and I wish to relocate to Australia in the near future. However, my main concern is finding a job in my field of work. I am an electrical engineer specializing in electricity transmission and distribution, and it seems like the job prospects are good.
> 
> What I wish to ask, is has anybody been offered a job before they moved to Australia, and what is the process to to apply for and obtain a job before moving? I have no problem in traveling to Australia for an interview, should it be required.
> 
> Thanks for your time and assistance.


The way people do it enbee that I know of is they have just done some searching online via agencies or direct with industry organisations and made contact with applications or with expression of interest.

As you could appreciate, where companies are looking for appointments ASAP, they will look to appoint locally if suitable applicants are available so you can be up against it somewhat in applying from abroad.

Have they given you a latest enter by date with the visa grant _[ usually 12 months from when you did a medical ]_ , for you'll need to use or lose the visa and so it might be easier to come on over and apply when here if from research you think there ought to be a market demand.


----------



## enbeeTDOT

My last entry date is November 20, and you are right, it's probably easier to apply on arrival. However, it would be nice if there was some kind of service available for migrants like me looking for a job, like the one they have for those applying for permanent residency, the Skilled Migrant Job Seeker website.

Anyway, thank you for your response Wanderer.



Wanderer said:


> The way people do it enbee that I know of is that have just done some searching online via agencies or direct with industry organisations and made made contact with applications or and expression of interest.
> 
> As you could appreciate, where companies are looking for appointments ASAP, they will look to appoint locally if suitable applicants are available so you can be up against it somewhat in applying from abroad.
> 
> Have they given you a latest enter by date with the visa grant _[ usually 12 months from when you did a medical ]_ , for you'll need to use or lose the visa and so it might be easier to come on over and apply when here if from research you think there ought to be a market demand.


----------



## Wanderer

enbeeTDOT said:


> My last entry date is November 20, and you are right, it's probably easier to apply on arrival. However, it would be nice if there was some kind of service available for migrants like me looking for a job, like the one they have for those applying for permanent residency, the Skilled Migrant Job Seeker website.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for your response Wanderer.


Good point enbee and no doubt Immi will have one of their bureaucratic reasons for the Skills Database to remain for PR visas.

A review should not be out of the question however given all the recent changes announced and focus on employer sponsorship in recent times or for just that the 476 visa is one specifically to allow skilled engineers to come to Australia to get experience that may help them secure a PR visa.

I've given them a tickle on their feedback line - Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship and no reason why you cannot do that also.


----------



## jon

there is a whole load of job agencies here for Sydney if that's any help

 jon

Sydney Employment Services


----------



## Afterhourcourier

Really I am also searching for a job in Australia. Can anyone help me how to get a permanent visa in Australia.


----------



## stevenbaker100

I wish there was something as well instead of moving first then going after the job search! Best of luck though


----------



## attonyzhou

enbeeTDOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently granted a subclass 476 visa, and I wish to relocate to Australia in the near future. However, my main concern is finding a job in my field of work. I am an electrical engineer specializing in electricity transmission and distribution, and it seems like the job prospects are good.
> 
> What I wish to ask, is has anybody been offered a job before they moved to Australia, and what is the process to to apply for and obtain a job before moving? I have no problem in traveling to Australia for an interview, should it be required.
> 
> Thanks for your time and assistance.


I have almost same expectation as yours, i got my 175 visa at 2nd half of last year and visited sydney just activated it. Nowadays i am seeking job on web and hope can fix work before move. It appears very hard, IT job situation is not so good in australia, my background is electronics egnieer.
but I know that some one managed to find a job before move. Good luck


----------



## Wanderer

Guys as for visas for those who've not been through it, there's the Visas & Immigration section to have a look at and of course Workers - Visas & Immigration

As to finding work, that can always be difficult depending on economic times, even for people born and educated in Australia speaking english since birth and for sure there is never a guarantee for immigrants.

That is one reason for the government to introduce the changes that are being developed right now with a firm emphasis on employer sponsorship for the last thing that any country and immigrants needs is to have people arriving and limited employment opportunities and what there are can be in states and regions that new immigrants may not be too interested in.

Taking one occupational area and that of IT, the numbers I have seen on this forum alone and then the ability for that work to be done offshore has made me think for sometime that a lot of people could arrive here in the hope of work that may have been exported over to where they have just come from!

There is more to considering immigration than looking at the possibility of being successful with an immigration visa.


----------



## Manny

Are the online jobs boards SEEK and CAREERONE not helpful in finding jobs in Australia from overseas?


----------



## Wanderer

Manny said:


> Are the online jobs boards SEEK and CAREERONE not helpful in finding jobs in Australia from overseas?


There are likely some people who may well find jobs through boards like those [ and there're a heap more too ] but I've also seen references by people to such sites listings not always being completely factual.

I'd expect that there'll always be many companies who still recruit directly and then there are agencies who specialise for particular industries and even groups susch as migrants - one company being Hire a Migrant for instance.


----------



## ccc168

Hi,everyone.


I want to find a part-time job on-line in Australia, because I like Australia and am not in Australia. 

Thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## NabThatJob

ccc168 said:


> Hi,everyone.
> 
> I want to find a part-time job on-line in Australia, because I like Australia and am not in Australia.
> 
> Thanks for your time and assistance.


Try Elance - it isn't an Australian site but Australian employers use it to find contractors and online employers. I'm not allowed to post a link to it but you should find it easy enough in a Google search.

Cheers


----------



## NabThatJob

*Applying for Jobs in Australia from overseas*



enbeeTDOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently granted a subclass 476 visa, and I wish to relocate to Australia in the near future. However, my main concern is finding a job in my field of work. I am an electrical engineer specializing in electricity transmission and distribution, and it seems like the job prospects are good.
> 
> What I wish to ask, is has anybody been offered a job before they moved to Australia, and what is the process to to apply for and obtain a job before moving? I have no problem in traveling to Australia for an interview, should it be required.
> 
> Thanks for your time and assistance.


Hi enbee TDOT,

We've had clients in similar positions as you, who have had success finding a job from overseas (including job sponsorship), and have done so by following these simple steps:


Having their CV prepared in a professional Australian Format
Researching companies that match their background in the areas of Australia they are interested in
Sending their CV off to between 100-300 companies and following up with each
Applying to advertised positions that are open to overseas applications
Focusing time each week on these tasks, and not giving up

These clients have managed to gain an offer and migrate to Australia with a job, just from doing these simple things.

A positive attitude is a must, as is an expectation that around 95% of all of your applications are likely to be negative. Just keep striving towards that 5% of positive responses!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shining Star

*Lucky Me if I Get a Job By Applying Online While Still Offshore*



NabThatJob said:


> Hi enbee TDOT,
> 
> We've had clients in similar positions as you, who have had success finding a job from overseas (including job sponsorship), and have done so by following these simple steps:
> 
> 
> Having their CV prepared in a professional Australian Format
> Researching companies that match their background in the areas of Australia they are interested in
> Sending their CV off to between 100-300 companies and following up with each
> Applying to advertised positions that are open to overseas applications
> Focusing time each week on these tasks, and not giving up
> 
> These clients have managed to gain an offer and migrate to Australia with a job, just from doing these simple things.
> 
> A positive attitude is a must, as is an expectation that around 95% of all of your applications are likely to be negative. Just keep striving towards that 5% of positive responses!
> 
> Hope that helps.


I was recently granted my PR visa. I'm moving to Aus not later than Nov this year. Like enbee I'm also thinking of applying for jobs while still offshore and hope to get interview appointments by the time I'm already in Australia, better yet if there will be actual job offers.

Thank you NatThatJob for your tips...I think I'll seriously consider sending applications to as many as 100-300 as you say...Who knows a couple of them will take interest on me.

By the way I am an accountant with job background in financial accounting, external audit and internal audit. I am also working my way to acquiring the Certified Internal Auditor certificate from IIA having already passed the Part 1 exam of the 4-part professional certification exams.

Who knows I'll be lucky to get a job even before I set foot in Australia by applying your tips above...


----------



## attonyzhou

hi,

who can explain professional Australian Format of an CV?


----------



## NabThatJob

Shining Star said:


> I was recently granted my PR visa. I'm moving to Aus not later than Nov this year. Like enbee I'm also thinking of applying for jobs while still offshore and hope to get interview appointments by the time I'm already in Australia, better yet if there will be actual job offers.
> 
> Thank you NatThatJob for your tips...I think I'll seriously consider sending applications to as many as 100-300 as you say...Who knows a couple of them will take interest on me.
> 
> By the way I am an accountant with job background in financial accounting, external audit and internal audit. I am also working my way to acquiring the Certified Internal Auditor certificate from IIA having already passed the Part 1 exam of the 4-part professional certification exams.
> 
> Who knows I'll be lucky to get a job even before I set foot in Australia by applying your tips above...


Congratulations on your PR - this is something that is becoming harder and harder to obtain with all of changes to Australian migration this year. Use it well ).

This is great you are working towards yoru Certified Internal Auditor Certificate - this will help you for sure down the track.

You may find that many employers / recruiters tell you to contact them when you arrive in Australia. It is therefore a good tactic to advise them that you are ready to relocate or visit Australia for interview purposes within two weeks. This can encourage them to at least have a telephone interview with you.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Cheers,

Nadine


----------

